# Fulton county



## ridgewater63 (Jul 17, 2020)

I have 51 acres in south Fulton county on camp creek for lease it has lots of trophy bucks and wild turkey, there are clover food plots in place, it’s in the archery only zone, bow or cross bow only for deer, $5,000 per year for hunting lease, it also has a hunting cabin with electricity and water.


----------



## ga_boy_1 (Jul 17, 2020)

ridgewater63 said:


> I have 51 acres in south Fulton county on camp creek for lease it has lots of trophy bucks and wild turkey, there are clover food plots in place, it’s in the archery only zone, bow or cross bow only for deer, $5,000 per year for hunting lease, it also has a hunting cabin with electricity and water.



 I am interested.   Can you text me at 770-845-3134 some information on the property?


----------



## ga_boy_1 (Jul 17, 2020)

ga_boy_1 said:


> I am interested.   Can you text me at 770-845-3134 some information on the property?



To be clear, I’ll definitely do the lease if it as listed and what I think
It will be.  Looking forward to your call or text.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2020)

ga_boy_1 said:


> To be clear, I’ll definitely do the lease if it as listed and what I think
> It will be.  Looking forward to your call or text.


Send him a PM also.


----------



## ga_boy_1 (Jul 17, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> Send him a PM also.


 I started a "Conversation" with him, so I assume that's the same as a PM for this site.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jdominguez (Jul 18, 2020)

ridgewater63 said:


> I have 51 acres in south Fulton county on camp creek for lease it has lots of trophy bucks and wild turkey, there are clover food plots in place, it’s in the archery only zone, bow or cross bow only for deer, $5,000 per year for hunting lease, it also has a hunting cabin with electricity and water.


Is this still available? Please call me at 6785429819


----------



## ridgewater63 (Jul 19, 2020)

Jdominguez said:


> Is this still available? Please call me at 6785429819


I’m sorry, it’s already been leased.


----------



## Timberman (Jul 19, 2020)

Certainly seems it wasn’t overpriced if it leased in 5 min....


----------



## watermedic (Jul 20, 2020)

Not with a cabin and power!


----------

